# Watchmaker's Cottage - Northamptonshire



## The Coopers (Feb 4, 2017)

New to this site - so this is our first location report.........if you have any suggestions on how we can improve our posts, please feel free to comment

*Location:[/B]
Have driven past the building several times, on a country road in Northamptonshire. Always looked quiet, and so one weekend we decided to take a closer look.
Surprisingly the building hasn't been vandalised, and there's a lot of personal effects still dotted around the house. It's quite sad that family photographs have just been strewn all over the barn and garage floors - but it did give us the opportunity to find out some more about the owner.

History:[/B]
After finding some documents on our visit, we returned home and researched the property. This was owned by a gentleman who (depending on which report you read) came over from Ukraine or Romania during WW2. He became an antiques dealer and watchmaker in London, where he ran a very successful shop..........until the Inland Revenue caught up with him!! After being forced to sell his shop, he moved to Northamptonshire, where he continued his work from this cottage until his death. 
The property was then subject to a bitter legal battle between his two sons - as the gentleman's will had been altered in his latter years in favour of one of the sons. Following a court ruling that the property proceeds should be halved, the house was sold and planning permission granted to demolish the house and build a new property on the land. This however was 2 years ago, and the cottage has just been left ever since.........it's such a beautiful place with amazing views, we hope it can be bought and restored NOT destroyed

Outside Photos


P1060746 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060741 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060735 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060677 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060732 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr

Inside Photos:


P1060680 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060689 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060686 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060700 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060725 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060738 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr


P1060727 by Susan Cooper, on Flickr*


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome, 

You need to edit your post and follow the instructions in this thread to make your photos show up:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html

Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 4, 2017)

I clicked to go to your Flicker page and the photos are not bad for a first post but you have to link them to this post.


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2017)

Great first post, thanks for taking the time to edit it!


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 4, 2017)

What a cracking first report, look forward to seeing the next one


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2017)

Always nice when there's a it of history to go with the pics, welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 4, 2017)

Big yes to this; A really interesting report
Love the pool, and the nackered old golf (It was my first car)
The history is interesting too... Good work, and thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2017)

Great first report. Hoping to see more from you. Some great old stuff in that place.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2017)

Now that's better. Very good for a first post. Hope to see more .


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Big yes to this; A really interesting report
> Love the pool, and the nackered old golf (It was my first car)
> The history is interesting too... Good work, and thanks for sharing



That knackered VW Golf was your first car? I hope you've progressed on to something better.


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That knackered VW Golf was your first car? I hope you've progressed on to something better.


I was thinking the same


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2017)

Excellent report, being from Northants I wouldn't mind a look at this.
Hound dog believes its a jetta so even better


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice first report mate


----------



## The Coopers (Feb 8, 2017)

Was indeed a Jetta..........think it's a non-runner!!
Let us know if you want more details on this place.........and if you know of any other quirky places around the area, we'd love to hear from you. Currently a new member - so can't PM at the moment


----------



## pgpix (Feb 11, 2017)

love this would love to vist as from northampton myself


----------



## Emmerton2014 (Mar 12, 2017)

Would love to also


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow! An amazing explore!


----------



## JSivier (Apr 12, 2017)

This is great! Would love to visit this place, am also from Northants.


----------



## Becky1983 (May 31, 2021)

The Coopers said:


> Was indeed a Jetta..........think it's a non-runner!!
> Let us know if you want more details on this place.........and if you know of any other quirky places around the area, we'd love to hear from you. Currently a new member - so can't PM at the moment


Would love to go to this place could you tell me were it is


----------



## Hayman (May 31, 2021)

For some reason, the photos are now not available. Any idea why?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 1, 2021)

Hayman said:


> For some reason, the photos are now not available. Any idea why?



Looks like they have closed their flick account.
heres my report from this place Watchmakers House (pic heavy)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2021)

Hayman said:


> For some reason, the photos are now not available. Any idea why?


Her Flicker account no longer exists. This is maybe why.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 2, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Looks like they have closed their flick account.
> heres my report from this place Watchmakers House (pic heavy)


Thanks a lot - I have just had a long look at the photos. So much history: the typewriter, the lifting trolley with the rack mechanism, the model ship made from an animal horn, the toolset, even the art deco lampshade. Another time capsule. I've attached a photo of the same model typewriter.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 2, 2021)

Hayman said:


> Thanks a lot - I have just had a long look at the photos. So much history: the typewriter, the lifting trolley with the rack mechanism, the model ship made from an animal horn, the toolset, even the art deco lampshade. Another time capsule. I've attached a photo of the same model typewriter.



Yeah is was quite a nice place. Gone now im afraid, was bulldozed into its own pool.
I loved the outlook from this place & it was structurally quite sound so a real shame it got flattened


----------



## Hayman (Jun 3, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah is was quite a nice place. Gone now im afraid, was bulldozed into its own pool.
> I loved the outlook from this place & it was structurally quite sound so a real shame it got flattened


At least those who saw the cottage had the pleasure of looking through what was there - and taking the photos to show others what had been left to see and to appreciate. "It is better to have loved and lost than never loved at all."


----------

